# Wanted "The Music People"



## Sharky (14 Jan 2022)

Anybody got a copy of the "The Music People"? This is a 3 disc vinyl LP (Blue cover) from the days of "woodstock". We used to have a copy, but when we switched to CD's, we somehow got rid of it and my OH is often remembering how good it was.

You can not buy it now in CD format and vinyl copies are hard to find and we no longer have a turntable anyway.

So looking for somebody who has a copy and the means to be able to burn a copy onto CD's and a scanned/photo image of the record sleeve.

What have I got?
- Have a brand new studded winter tyre (30mm)
- A "Ride London" cycling jersey - never worn as I had my entry returned and didn't ride it
- a few other old cycling bits
- or gladly swap for a few £'s + costs


----------



## Teamfixed (14 Jan 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/393561631612?hash=item5ba219eb7c:g:fkAAAOSwCK5hOdNT

Is this it?

Edit: Ok I missed that you need it burnt to CD


----------



## Sharky (14 Jan 2022)

Yep, that's the one, but is on vinyl. 
I suppose I could go for that and then find a way of ripping to a CD. 
Thanks for the link


----------



## netman (14 Jan 2022)

Hmm, quite like the look of that album myself! If you can wait a few weeks I'm happy to buy a copy and I have the turntable and bits to transfer it to MP3...


----------



## lazybloke (14 Jan 2022)

Worth looking for digital downloads if you can't find a physical item. You can then "burn" to other formats as necessary.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jan 2022)

I think that went to a charity shop in my Great Vinyl Cull of 2015.

Just checked on Discogs... there's no CD issue but there is an 8-track cartridge if that's any use?

There are some 'near mint' LPs on discogs for less than a tenner (inc P&P within and from the UK)... hope that link works


----------



## Sharky (14 Jan 2022)

netman said:


> Hmm, quite like the look of that album myself! If you can wait a few weeks I'm happy to buy a copy and I have the turntable and bits to transfer it to MP3...


Thanks for your kind offer, I may take you up on it. But the replies and links provided by yourself and @MontyVeda has got me thinking. 

I'm going to buy one of the vinyl copies. Bargains at less than £10! Didn't realise that you could get a copy at those prices. 

Then I think I will buy a Bluetooth turntable for my OH'S birthday. We have some old singles somewhere and I think I have a Leonard Cohen lp in the loft. It will bring memories back. 

The tyre I mentioned in the first post and the ride London Jersey is still on offer. Don't want anything for them. 
Thanks everybody.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jan 2022)

Sharky said:


> ...
> I'm going to buy one of the vinyl copies. Bargains at less than £10! Didn't realise that you could get a copy at those prices.
> ...


Anything that was pressed in the 10,000's doesn't fetch a lot of money... as i discovered when considering flogging all my unwanted vinyl. Great from a buyers point of view but not for sellers.


----------



## lazybloke (14 Jan 2022)

Amazon have 3 copies on vinyl. 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Music-People-Various-60s-70s/dp/B0050AZ64U

And grotty MP3 files too. FLAC would be better.


----------



## FishFright (14 Jan 2022)

netman said:


> Hmm, quite like the look of that album myself! If you can wait a few weeks I'm happy to buy a copy and I have the turntable and bits to transfer it to MP3...



If can encode it to FLAC* you'd be doing him an even bigger favour. MP3 is a dead format now

Most stuff will play it nowadays.


----------



## lazybloke (15 Jan 2022)

As a lo-fi stop-gap, you could recreate the album as a youtube playlist.
I did a quick google of some of the tracks and also found them on various download sites. Some of the sites might have been legal!


----------



## Sharky (11 Feb 2022)

Look what arrived today... 




Got from Discogs for £5.99 +£4.95 p&p

Seemed to take ages to get registered to discogs, but all OK in the end. 

OH is thrilled with it, even though we don't have a player yet! Keep asking Aleska to play tracks on the pod.


----------



## Nibor (2 Mar 2022)

Is the studded tyre still available please?


----------



## Sharky (2 Mar 2022)

Nibor said:


> Is the studded tyre still available please?


Yep. PM me your address and I will post it to you.
Just make a donation to the Ukraine crisis after you've received it and happy with it.


----------



## Nibor (2 Mar 2022)

Of course very kind


----------

